# Attercliffe Tram sheds –Sheffield – December 2015



## mockney reject (Dec 14, 2015)

_The History_

Sheffield Tramway was an extensive tramway network serving the English city of Sheffield and its suburbs.

The first tramway line, horse-drawn, opened in 1873 between Lady's Bridge and Attercliffe, subsequently extended to Brightside and Tinsley. Routes were built to Heeley, where a tram depot was built,Nether Edge and Hillsborough.

In 1899, the first electric tram ran between Nether Edge and Tinsley. By 1902 all the routes were electrified. By 1910 the network covered 39 miles, by 1951 48 miles.

The last trams ran between Leopold Street to Beauchief and Tinsley on 8 October 1960—three Sheffield trams were subsequently preserved at the National Tramway Museum in Crich.

The Tram shed itself isn’t the most exciting architectural site that is unless you are into graffiti. This very long brick-built building is what used to be Attercliffe Tram Sheds. It was used for servicing the city’s trams. The system closed on 8th October 1960 and has been derelict since the early 60s. The trams returned in 1994 in the shape of Supertram costing £240 million pounds. The new Supertram depot sits just over the fence next to the old one.

_The Explore_

One a whistle stop tour of up norf myself and @slayaaaa popped into see my mate who runs a garage in Sheffield and his missus told us about this one. Deffo worth checking out if you like a spot of graffiti in an old building. It was dark when we got there and this gave a great look to the graffiti. Some of the characters there where life like, almost amazing that they are done with paint and are not actual pictures


Hope you like the pics


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 14, 2015)

ha luv the muppet one


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 14, 2015)

I do love the graffiti in here so much.great report there mate


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 14, 2015)

In a way it's a shame that decent graffiti like this is hidden away, yet the utterly shite tags are bloody everywhere


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice one, there is some stunning pieces in there! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ironsky (Dec 15, 2015)

Often wounded what this place was in former times thanks for answering what these buildings were. The graffiti here for the most part is brilliantly done. One mural is ( women with the gun ) for a soldier killed in Iraq Iv been told. Phlegm has made a appearance their too a big fan of his work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2015)

It's worth it for the street art.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice night-time take on the place there....


----------

